
A Public, Private War: How Government and Tech Can Better Prepare for Conflict - DyslexicAtheist
https://cltc.berkeley.edu/2019/12/17/a-public-private-war/
======
DyslexicAtheist
moar context:

 _> The US government & tech sector have a complex history of betrayal &
mistrust in matters of war & peace, from Snowden to Maven. The past is
prologue & interviews over the last 2 years show a path forward. My paper, "A
public, private war", is out today. /1_

source:
[https://twitter.com/jonathanreiber/status/120701653344197017...](https://twitter.com/jonathanreiber/status/1207016533441970177)

